# Where Can I find a router bit



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

that cuts a raised panel like the one shown.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Steve:

My first guess at doing this raised panel would only need a straight bit, a rabbeting bit, and a chamfer bit.

The rails and stiles could just have a simple groove routed in the inner sides. Use a straight bit.

The panel might be done by first rabbeting the edge, creating a tongue to fit the groove in the rails and stiles. Then use the chamfer bit to provide the edge of the raised panel.

The chamfer bit would need to be one that comes to a point -- not one with an end bearing.

HTH,
Cassie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Cove Raised Panel Router Bits #8687 ( 2" dia.)
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../raised_panel_router_bits1.html#rp8673_anchor

Two Piece Tongue & Groove Set #7737 1/2" SHANK.

For 1/2" to 1-1/4" stock.
2 flute, carbide tipped with total enclosed ball bearing guide. The two bit system provides for interlocking tongues and grooves. Great for paneling or cabinet doors.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_tongue_groove.html#tongu_paneling_anchor


============




S Bolton said:


> that cuts a raised panel like the one shown.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------

